# Windows Server 2008 - File Sharing - Asking for password...



## davida50000 (Dec 4, 2007)

Good afternoon everyone!

I have an issue i hope i can get help with.

I have a dedicated server running Windows Server 2008, it is used mainly for file and printer sharing.

For file sharing I have just clicked on the Drives/files that I wish to share (from the server), then I have enabled sharing...

However when i go to all other computers on the network to add the files being shared as network drives, it asks for a username and password, so i enter a username and password of a user that is assigned to the server, and then the network drives shows in the My Computer Screen on other computers.

However, each time these computers are turned off and on again, it asks for the username and password to share the drive again, is there any way i can get them to save the usernames and passwords so that it doesnt ask all the time.

The computers on the network are on Vista, XP and Windows 7. None of them have a "Remember Password" tick box when i put in the username and password. 

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

Start > Right click my computer > Map network drive > and tick the box reconnect at logon

I think thats it anyway!


----------



## davida50000 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

I made sure those boxes where ticked, however when i restart the computers a little notification appears in the bottom right corner saying "some network drives cannot be reconnected" then when you click on My computer and click on the drive, it asks for the username and password again.

Thanks though 

Any other ideas


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

This is a problem I had some time ago and wrote a VBScript so that network drive mappings could be restored using a logon script. You can find the details here:

http://winsupport.org/utilities/mapdrive.html


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

The proper way to do this would be to map the network shares through group policy (i'm assuming you're using Active Directory to manage user accounts and passwords). This was previously not a feature in Server 2003, but comes in very handy in 2008 and 2008 R2. Please see the following link for a simple walk-through.

http://www.msserveradmin.com/using-group-policy-prefernces-to-map-drives/

For computers running Windows XP, you will have to apply the following update.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=e60b5c8f-d7dc-4b27-a261-247ce3f6c4f8&displaylang=en


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Hmmmm....mapping to network shares always worked for me in Server 2003 using AD.


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

Rockn said:


> Hmmmm....mapping to network shares always worked for me in Server 2003 using AD.


Through Group Policy? And did this require a login script? I'm saying Group Policy in Server 2008 allows you to map drives without scripts, and delegate drives per group, device, or user.


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

Has this been resolved?


----------

